# How far along are you (pregnancy)?



## I studied Spanish.

'How far along' has been addressed in a few postings already, but the answer to my question was not covered. So, in regard to pregnancy, how do you ask: "How far along are you?" Can you say something like, "¿Cuánto tiempo llevas embarazada?" Does that sound weird?

Thank you!


----------



## Idiomático

No, it doesn't sound weird. Also, _¿Cuánto tiempo hace que estás embarazada? ¿Cuánto tiempo hace que estás encinta?_ or, if the context is obvious, _¿Cuánto tiempo tienes? ¿Cuántos meses tienes? ¿Cuándo esperas?_


----------



## Bethlehem

En España, lo más común es: ¿De cuánto estás? / ¿De cuántos meses estás?


----------



## I studied Spanish.

So, can I say 'Usted no solamente quisiera confirmación de su embarazo sino también es posible que necesita saber de cuanto está?' To me, that seems like a really awkward sentence. 

I am trying to say:
Not only will you want proof that you are pregnant, but you may need to know for sure how far along you are.

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Bethlehem

No sólo querrá confirmar *que está embarazada / su embarazo* sino que quizá también necesite saber de cuánto está.


----------



## I studied Spanish.

Oh, thank you, everyone!


----------



## Sprache

¿Cómo puedo preguntarle a una mujar embarazada _*How far along are you [in your pregnancy]?*_ en español?

Lo único que se me ocurre es: _*¿Cuánto tiempo llevas embarazada?*_ o tal vez _*¿Cuánto tiempo hace que estás embarazada?*_

Pero quisiera saber si hay una manera más idiomática o quizá una frase hecha.


----------



## griffinc

Hola Sprache,

Acá en Argentina, y de manera bastante informal, se utiliza la frase "¿De cuanto estás?"

Tal vez te sirva, pero repito, es bastante informal y no se si necesitas algo formal!!
Saludos,
Griffin


----------



## rOAlgo

I think, that for that phrase it'ss better use "¿Cuánto tiempo hace que estás embarazada?"


----------



## griffinc

Puede ser rOAlgo, por eso aclaré que esta frase se utiliza en Argentina (no sé en el resto de los países de habla hispana) y a la vez de manera informal!!


----------



## rOAlgo

griffinc said:


> Puede ser rOAlgo, por eso aclaré que esta frase se utiliza en Argentina (no sé en el resto de los países de habla hispana) y a la vez de manera informal!!


me estoy situando en que la situación es formal, ya que de otra manera la frase que dijiste tambien se usa por acá en chile,... de manera informal, pero correcta de todas formas


----------



## Sprache

griffinc said:


> Acá en Argentina, y de manera bastante informal, se utiliza la frase "¿De cuanto estás?"
> 
> Tal vez te sirva, pero repito, es bastante informal y no se si necesitas algo formal!!


¿Esta opción sólo se puede usar de manera informal? Por ejemplo: ¿se lo diría un doctor a su paciente?

En realidad, sí buscaba una manera más informal. Tu sugerencia me sirve muy bien. Gracias.


----------



## griffinc

Sí Sprache, recuerdo que con mi tercer hijo mi médico me preguntó tal cual:

"De cuantas semanas estás" (se calcula el tiempo de embarazo por semanas)

Saludos,
Griffin


----------



## lunaris

well in México we say "¿Cuánto tienes? or you could say "¿Cuánto tienes de embarazo?"


----------



## griffinc

Different ways of saying things, Lunaris. That´s why I made it clear that the expression was used in Argentina!

También se podría decir:
- Cuantas semanas de embarazo tienes
o simplemente, ¿Para cuando esperas el bebe?

Tal vez haya otras opiniones de como se pregunta en otros países - es bueno saberlo y siempre se aprende algo nuevo!

Saludos
Griffin


----------



## lunaris

I just said how we say that in México...I didn't say that yours was wrong.... =S


----------



## griffinc

I never took it that way Lunaris!! I´m sorry if the way I expressed myself gave you that idea.


----------



## la zarzamora

griffinc said:


> Acá en Argentina, y de manera bastante informal, se utiliza la frase "¿De cuanto estás?"
> 
> Tal vez te sirva, pero repito, es bastante informal y no se si necesitas algo formal!!   *pero no me parece que sea informal, el voseo hace que parezca informal.*


----------



## lunaris

oh no problem griffinc! jaja I think we got confused.


----------



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

Se puede preguntarle a una mujer embarazada:

A: How far along are you?
B: I'm 25 weeks!
A: Wow. You look amazing.

Aquí está mi intento:

A: ??? Ni idea.
B: Estoy en mi 25ª semana.
A: ¡Wao! Te ves tremenda.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aserolf

Yo digo que lo más cercano sería:

A: ¿En qué mes estás?
B: ¡En el tercer mes!

A: ¿Cuántos meses tienes?
B: ¡Tengo tres meses! (o tres meses y medio, o tres meses y una semana, etc)

(Solo como nota curiosa, en español -o por lo menos en México- es más común preguntar por los meses que por las semanas)

También:
A: ¿Qué tan avanzado está tu embarazo?
(Aunque no se escucha tan a menudo como las primeras)

Espera más opiniones ;o)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Cuánto llevas? ¿Qué tan avanzada estás? Y me horripila cualquier españolización de "wow"...


----------



## maidinbedlam

En España decimos:"¿De cuánto estás?"


----------



## Tadeo

Hi bailarín!

Sí se puede, aunque creo que hay algunas diferencias culturales dependiendo del país.

As for your example:

A) ¿Cuántos meses/semanas tienes (de embarazo)? / ¿Cuánto tienes?
B) 6 meses/ 25 semanas
A) ¡Vaya! Te ves muy bien

Now, in my country the most common question, especially when the pregnancy is really noticeable would be something like:

A) ¿Para cuándo nace/está programado (el bebé)? _When are you due_?

Hope it helps.


----------



## bailarín

¡Vaya! Las diferencias según el país... :-/  Y muchas gracias a todos.

Hmmm, entonces, se debe usar la opción más neutra.

A: ¿Cuánto tienes / llevas? <- Pero ésta se puede malinterpretar por "¿Cuántos bebés?", ¿no?

B: 6 meses / 25 semanas <- Me pregunto si los hispanoparlantes (particularmente, los de México) que viven en los EE.UU. se adaptan a nuestras costumbres y usan "semanas" en vez de "meses".  Por cierto, decimos ambas palabras.

¿Algún comentario?


----------



## Tadeo

Creo que la tendencia de medir el embarazo en semanas en vez de meses, más que una tendencia cultural es una cuestión médica, últimamente las cuestiones relacionadas con la salud (los libros sobre embarazos, clases de_ lamaze_, los productos para bebés etc.) hacen énfasis en medir el embarazo en semanas.

Aunque sí hay un elemento cultural, ya que en las zonas donde no se tiene acceso a la medicina moderna, el embarazo se sigue midiendo en meses.


----------



## bailarín

Thank you, Tadeo. A very thorough explanation!


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Cuánto llevas? ¿Qué tan avanzada estás? Y me horripila cualquier españolización de "wow"...


Haha.  ¡Y cada vez se escucha más!  También me quedo con el tradicional ¡Ooooh!
Tengo que disentir de ti, Oldy.  Nunca he escuchado "¿Cuánto llevas?".  Y no me parece que sea muy común "¿Qué tan avanzada estás?".
Yo diría que son muy usuales: "¿En qué mes estás?", "¿Cuántos meses/Cuánto tienes?"  Y, como ya se dijo, cuando el estado es evidentemente muy avanzado, o también cuando te enteraste recién: "¿Para cuándo es?".
Y, a no ser que sea uno de esos casos en que la persona, por alguna razón, no se vea bien: ¡Te ves regia/preciosa/hermosa!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

maidinbedlam said:


> En España decimos:"¿De cuánto estás?"


De acuerdo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

eli-chi said:


> ... Tengo que disentir de ti, Oldy.  Nunca he escuchado "¿Cuánto llevas?".  Y no me parece que sea muy común "¿Qué tan avanzada estás?".
> Yo diría que son muy usuales: "¿En qué mes estás?", "¿Cuántos meses/Cuánto tienes?"  Y, como ya se dijo, cuando el estado es evidentemente muy avanzado, o también cuando te enteraste recién: "¿Para cuándo es?".
> Y, a no ser que sea uno de esos casos en que la persona, por alguna razón, no se vea bien: ¡Te ves regia/preciosa/hermosa!


Bueno, no cabe ninguna duda que tú tienes muchísima más experiencia que yo en el asunto, así es que tienes todo el derecho del mundo para enmendarme la plana ...


----------



## JorgeHoracio

En Argentina también la pregunta más común es "¿de cuánto estás?"


----------



## duvija

JorgeHoracio said:


> En Argentina también la pregunta más común es "¿de cuánto estás?"


También en Uruguay (milagro...)


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> Bueno, no cabe ninguna duda que tú tienes muchísima más experiencia que yo en el asunto, así es que tienes todo el derecho del mundo para ¿enmendarme la plana? ...


Haha.  Sí, supongo.  Viví la experiencia "en carne propia", ¡cuatro veces!
¿Eso será "corregir"? (cosa nueva para mí)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

eli-chi said:


> Haha. Sí, supongo. Viví la experiencia "en carne propia", ¡cuatro veces! ...


¿Querrás decir algo así como "durante 36 (4x9) meses"? ¡Seguro que te lo preguntaron mucho más que una vez por embarazo! 



> ... ¿Eso será "corregir"? (cosa nueva para mí)


 
Sí. Del DRAE, bajo "plana" (curiosamente no aparece bajo "enmendar"):


> *corregir, o enmendar, la ~alguien.
> 1. locs. verbs. Advertir o notar en otra persona de menor peso o conocimiento algún defecto en lo que esta ha ejecutado.*


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Querrás decir algo así como "durante 36 (4x9) meses"? ¡Seguro que te lo preguntaron mucho más que una vez por embarazo!
> ¡Eso mismo!
> Sí. Del DRAE, bajo "plana" (curiosamente no aparece bajo "enmendar"):
> Gracias.  Lo busqué antes de preguntar.  Pero como no lo encontré en "llana" (la herramienta), me rendí.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Gracias. Lo busqué antes de preguntar. Pero como no lo encontré en "llana" (la herramienta), me rendí.

Se refiere a una pagina escrita, no a la herramienta...


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> Gracias. Lo busqué antes de preguntar. Pero como no lo encontré en "llana" (la herramienta), me rendí.
> 
> Se refiere a una página escrita, no a la herramienta...


¡Ah! ¡Andaba más perdida que el Tte. Bello!


----------



## tomy21

A ver si dices ¿De cuánto estás? ¿De cuántos meses estás embarazada? ¿De cuántos meses estas?


Con eso te entiende todo el mundo y de cualquier país que te hablen español lo único que hay mil formas de decirlo como en inglés.


Un saludo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

tomy21 said:


> *A ver,* si dices ¿De cuánto est*á*s?  ¿De cuántos meses est*á*s embarazada?  ¿De cuántos meses est*á*s?
> 
> Con eso te entiende todo el mundo y de cualquier país que te hablen español lo *ú*nico que hay mil formas de decirlo como en inglés.


(Espero que no te moleste...)


----------



## tomy21

Muchas gracias por corregirme.


----------



## divina

How would you ask this to a woman whose pregnancy isn't so obvious?


----------



## iribela

divina said:


> How would you ask this to a woman whose pregnancy isn't so obvious?


My two cents, once it's been established that someone is pregnant the question is the same whether she's barely showing or about to pop. The only thing to be careful about is assuming that someone's pregnant and asking her, in any way, how far along she is, because if she isn't expecting, well, it's going to be very awkward and embarrassing.


----------



## duvija

iribela said:


> My two cents, once it's been established that someone is pregnant the question is the same whether she's barely showing or about to pop. The only thing to be careful about is assuming that someone's pregnant and asking her, in any way, how far along she is, because if she isn't expecting, well, it's going to be very awkward and embarrassing.



I did it more than once...


----------



## duvija

And if someone tells me she's pregnant (hey, don't call me sexist for saying 'she'. At least up until today, I don't see an option) I could just say:

¿De cuánto? (skipping the verb)


----------

